
Physicists Cast Doubt on Neutrino Theory – Exotic Particle May Not Exist at All - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/physicists-cast-doubt-on-neutrino-theory-exotic-subatomic-particle-may-not-exist-at-all/
======
bookofjoe
>Improved Constraints on Sterile Neutrino Mixing from Disappearance Searches
in the MINOS, MINOS+, Daya Bay, and Bugey-3 Experiments

[https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.12...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.125.071801)

------
dificilis
Truly terrible headline clickbait. Are scientists now doubting the existence
of neutrinos? Better: “Physicists cast doubt on ‘Sterile Neutrino’ theory ‘
etc.

